# Dewalt D55146 & Impact Wrench



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the above referenced compressor and want to get some air tools. ATM, I need an impact wrench for removing wheel lug nuts for repairs & tire rotation on my 3/4 ton truck. Will this dewalt handle an impact wrench without constantly waiting to pressure up? Thanks, Bob


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a joke. Good for nailers.
The only way it will work is if you were to connect it to a surge tank, and have it pressurized. Then use it for tools.
Tools like CFM almost better than pressure. That thing ain't got none.
I have *96 gal*l compressor and it sometimes runs out of steam.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. So 4 tires once in a while, on and off won't be viable?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That unit can product 5 CFM on a good day brand new.
Even a 1/2 impact uses 4-5 CFM.
A 1" will take far more.
Will it do the job? Yes.
Just going to take longer.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a Ridgid compressor with almost the same specs and a cheap 1/2" drive Harbor Freight impact. Works fine for the occasional rotation and such. You'll be ok, just don't expect it to keep up with prolonged use.

Edit: I suppose I should mention that I never install lug nuts with the impact. I always hand tighten, then finish with a torque wrench. That might explain why, with almost 400k miles, my '97 'Yota still has all its original studs and bearings in good condition.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses. Good to know that it will be ok for my limited purposes. I really don't need it to speed on and off...as long as it's faster (and less effort) than a lug wrench, I'm good to go. Again, thanks!


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Big difference between a Toyota and 3/4 ton truck wheels lugs. Your compressor will turn the impact wrench, but you will still need to break them free by hand. 4-way lug wrenches are almost as fast.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Whoops...I'm sorry, my old feeble mind missed the 3/4 ton part...47 47 is absolutely right. My gear is pushing the limit to break 80-85 ft-lbs.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks to all. Disapponting, but better than wasting time and money. Buying a large enough compressor isn't really practical for just that occasional use.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

What type of lug wrench are you using ? The one that came with the truck or something else ?

I've carried a large cross arm wrench for years. After you learn to use them, you will never want to use a factory lug wrench again.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Oso954 said:


> What type of lug wrench are you using ? The one that came with the truck or something else ?
> 
> I've carried a large cross arm wrench for years. After you learn to use them, you will never want to use a factory lug wrench again.


 Yes, I use a 4-way lug wrench, and have for quite some time, but those 'hard grip and pull' activities aggravate the bit of osteoarthritis I've developed in my hands. Nice for free spinning lug nuts on and off though (after they've been broken loose). An impact wrench would be nice for those few occasions where I need it, but not enough to spend what it would take to buy a viable compressor. The dewalt is great for everything else I need.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you use the dewalt 18V tools, you could buy an 18V impact wrench (not a impact driver) from dewalt.
The DC820B is a 1/2 impact wrench that claims 143 ft lbs (1720 inch lbs).
The DW059B is a 1/2 impact wrench that claims 300 ft lbs.

Both are available thru Amazon. As bare tools (no battery or charger) they are $89 and $129. Add the right impact socket and you would be in business.

You could also take a look at corded impact wrenches if you are only thinking home use.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

The dealt impact isn't too bad. Milwaukee's is really good about the best non tool truck cordless impact in my opinion. Very good break away torque. I have a snap on and a coworker bought a Milwaukee and at half the price it is just as good


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the pointers. I'm surprised that a cordless impact wrench will do the job. Keeping in mind that I'd be using it on a 3/4 ton vehicle, how much could I expect to pay for an adequate CIW? I see that Craftsman has a 19.2v (all my cordless tools are craftsman). It's right under $100 though, which makes me skeptical. 

Also, could one battery get me though 4 wheels on and off?

Thanks!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't used a craftsman but I could do quite a few sets of tires with mine on a charge. Just always do the final torque by hand to know for sure how right you got them.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, cjm94. And again, thanks to all for the the many helpful comments!


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Just getting back to this issue and am thinking about picking up this corded impact wrench for my earlier stated purposes (lug nuts on 3/4 ton heavy duty truck).

Opinions?

Thx!


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...cket-Retention-9070-20/100049972?N=5yc1vZc28c


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

For your purpose I think it is the best option. No batteries to go bad from lack of use. And will probably last you forever


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Exactly what I was hoping to hear. A home depot card with $100 on it makes it an even better prospect. Thanks!


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Just an update: The Milwaukee 9070-20 worked fine. It hammered for 3 or 4 secs before it started backing the lug nuts off, but they were impacted on by the tire company. 

I would recommend this impact wrench to anyone who only needs it in the shop or at home. It definitely makes rotating tires, doing brake jobs, etc. doable for me without trashing my hands.

Again, thanks for all contributions.

Bob


----------

